# Reputable online shop to purchase King 3 RS



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey fellow De R♥SA fans,

I am planing to build up a King 3 RS in the White/Green. What I am trying to work out is where to purchase it from. Despite living in Australia it is my intention to purchase it online from whomever can offer the best service and price. 

Who would you recommend?

I look forward to your suggestions.

Cheers
Trevor!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Try comobike or cicliambrosini


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm actually in the process of getting a De Rosa now. I just don't know whether to get the King 3 or the King 3 RS. The King 3 is in white with the red stripe. It looks so good in the flesh especially with Fulcrum Racing Zero's. 

Now King 3 RS is obviously the better bike out of the 2, but do you honestly prefer the colour scheme over the King 3? Let me know what you think. The King 3 RS that I can get has the red on it.

I've seen the King 3 RS up close and the paint finish isn't the best. They are all hand painted of course but for the money you would expect better. The black blends into the white in spots on the frame. It is also a matt finish which I suspect will mark easy. Seen one in a shop with some grease marks on it and it appeared to be very difficult to remove due to the porous matt finish.

Anyway it gives you something to consider when making your decision.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Bucket82 said:


> I'm actually in the process of getting a De Rosa now. I just don't know whether to get the King 3 or the King 3 RS. The King 3 is in white with the red stripe. It looks so good in the flesh especially with Fulcrum Racing Zero's.
> 
> Now King 3 RS is obviously the better bike out of the 2, but do you honestly prefer the colour scheme over the King 3? Let me know what you think. The King 3 RS that I can get has the red on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Bucket.

I really like the matt black, white and green finish. I had shortlisted my bike choices down to a King 3, King 3 RS or a Pinarello Dogma. The finishes on the Dogma are great, the bike itself is amazing but it just isn't my thing (be that as it may I wouldn't say "no" to one!). 

I've heard mixed reviews about the De Rosa standard of finishes. I've also seen a few pics here of a King 3 with "ok" paint work that could be much better. 

I took a look at a King 3 last week. It was the blue with Red. It looked good, but mmmm that matte black just does it for me. 

Where are you getting your De Rosa from? What will be your build? I am thinking of going to use super 11, Fulcrum racing speed XLR's (unless I can get a very good price on Bora ultra II), FSA Plasma and Look Keo 2's.


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Trevor,

It is a real shame that the finish quality on a frame of that price isn't there. I've seen several of the King 3 RS frames now and some have a relatively ok finish, whereas others the paint blends in areas and it looks as though the coat of white isn't thick enough in areas. Also around where they stencil the De Rosa text onto the frame varies. They must put a white layer underneath and then apply the black de rosa text over the top. On some of the frames you end up with a white hint on the outside.

I agree the King 3 RS in matt black does look good. If you go that option have fun cleaning any grubby prints off the white bits  

I'll be happy with either bike, but I would have chosen the King 3 RS without a doubt if I hadn't seen them in the flesh before. My main priority initially was stiffness. I didn't think the paint finish could put me off until now.

As for build kit it will be Super Record with 2010 Fulcrum Racing Zero 2 way fits (the red spokes). Titanium speedplay pedals and the bars/stem will be the standard FSA that comes as part of the build kit. Think that these wheels would look ok on the King 3 RS as well?

If I built up the King 3 this is exactly what it would look like:

http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2010 - KING 3.htm 

Such a hard choice between the two.


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Also Trevor if you are after a saddle look at some of the Fizik team ones. They have some good black/red ones and white/red ones. I think they have some to go with the green on the King 3 RS.


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Trevor some more bike porn for you:

http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2010 - King RS.htm

http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2010 - King RS Custom Shimano Di2.htm


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wow!!*



Bucket82 said:


> Trevor some more bike porn for you:


The King 3 RS in that green/white combo looks sick! That's really a sweet looking whip.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Bucket82 said:


> Trevor some more bike porn for you:
> 
> http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2010 - King RS.htm
> 
> http://www.ciclibalduzzi.it/De Rosa 2010 - King RS Custom Shimano Di2.htm


I love them. Makes me want it more.


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad you liked the links. What did you think of the white King 3?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Bucket82 said:


> Glad you liked the links. What did you think of the white King 3?


I've always had a soft spot for white bikes. Actually, I'm caused to remember this lovely combo:


----------



## Reinier (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello De Rosa King 3 RS experts,
Had a beautifull afternoon at the bike-exposure in the Netherlands yesterday especially at the de rosa stand.
I still ride an older Planet from 2003 but the time is ripe for a king RS.

Because I'm rather tall (1.87cm) I'm not so keen on the sloping frame.The seatstem sticks out a lot.
I've heard rumors that the custom version of the RS can be made with a regular frame.
Is this true and would this have any impact on the stiffness/balance and behaviour of the bike?


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Reinier, I'm 194cm and will soon be riding King 3 RS. Perhaps as soon as this weekend. I'll let you know, however, I wouldn't expect it to be a problem. The frame geometry is the same as the King 3 and the King before it. I would expect that De Rosa would have made changes to the bigger frames to account for this during this time if there were an issue.

Also the ones seen at the show may not have had their seat mast cut yet which may be why it looked as though they stuck out a long way. It wouldn't be any different to riding a giant or any other compact frame. Just this as an integrated seat.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Bucket82 said:


> Hi Reinier, I'm 194cm and will soon be riding King 3 RS. Perhaps as soon as this weekend. I'll let you know, however, I wouldn't expect it to be a problem.


I can't wait to hear how will big size King 3 ride and will it be stiff or soft like my NeoPro size 60 is.


----------



## Bucket82 (Oct 31, 2009)

I really hope it isn't soft. That is one reason I opted for the King 3 RS over the King 3 just in case.


----------

